# Spawn log: white platinum X copper HMPK



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Setting this spawn up today to take advantage of the weather. Cross your fish they do well!


----------



## fishyPensylvania (Oct 24, 2015)

Lovely pair, can't wait to see fry from those two.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! I am thinking his caudal point is gone due to water quality. If not maybe hers will help the fry.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

cant wait to follow, learning from you!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

My fingers are crossed. Please keep us informed.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Sassy looking little girl!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

updates!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Last night female just wasn't feeling it so I pulled her. He is with a steel hm but so far he has been a bit too rough on her. Thinking I need to pull her as well, let the platinum lady get a breather and reintroduce in a week. Safety is my #1 concern for these girls. plakats tent to be a bit more swift and aggressive than their long finned counterparts


----------

